# It is Time for Thee, LORD, to Work: For They Have Made Void Thy Law.



## Ed Walsh (Aug 6, 2022)

Dear Brothers and Sisters in Christ,

Since 2017, when I first began saying that we are ripe for judgment, a verse from Psalm 119 became a regular part of my prayers. But, in no way claiming to be a prophet, I changed the words a bit. The verse is Psalm 119:126 "It is time for thee, LORD, to work: For they have made void thy law." But I always prayed it as a question to the Lord. "Is it not time for you to act because they have made void your law?"

But that's all changed now. I no longer need a special message from God to know, at least generally, what He is doing. I have the Word of God, which convinces me that we are now under the Judgment of God and that, most likely, we haven't seen anything yet.

Now when I pray, I am quite well aware that I may be calling down fire on my own position, but it is undoubtedly TIME FOR GOD TO ACT!

Please take a look at what, for me, was perhaps the most terrifying video I have ever seen.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Wow 1


----------



## Imputatio (Aug 6, 2022)

I agree. Romans 1, brother.


----------



## Romans678 (Aug 7, 2022)

Lord help us.


----------



## retroGRAD3 (Aug 7, 2022)

Abomination. I pray a similar prayer, that God's name would be vindicated.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Miss Marple (Aug 7, 2022)

"Hallowed be Thy Name"


----------

